

Ask HN : hackers,what are doing to keep your self fitt &healthy?  - kodeshpa

I know, we work extremely hard and keep ourself going, we slog 12-15 hours per day with all night coding. But what you guys are doing to  remain fit &#38; healthy.
======
curt
Combined P90X and Tim Ferris's body hacking program into an awesome system.
I've been putting on about 1/2 lbs of muscle a week, with nearly no fat gain.
Due to my height I have a take in a ridiculous about of food, but its well
worth it.

The best exercise I'd recommend to anyone starting: the kettle bell. Do 50
reps (you'll need to break them up at the beginning) with 40-50lbs. If you
don't see a change with those you never will.

~~~
rawsyntax
second p90x

------
camperman
StrongLifts 5x5.

<http://stronglifts.com/>

I'm 8 weeks in to the 12 week programme. It's just 45 minutes three times a
week and I'm stronger and healthier than I've ever been.

~~~
cheeky
Nice one camperman. Can't go wrong here. Been on Stronglift's for over a year
and it got my squat up from 40Kg to 145Kg. Aiming for 180 -200Kg by the end of
this year!! Great program for discipline too which really carries through into
your other work and area of life.

~~~
camperman
Cool stuff - I'm still a beginner of course but it won't be long before I'm
deadlifting and squatting my own bodyweight (105 kgs).

I don't know about the discipline so much - it's so addictive I can't wait to
get in the gym! But it's definitely helped me cope with a very trying two
months personally and professionally.

------
SabrinaDent
I'm smoking Lights instead of Reds.

------
rguzman
Unless you are trying to train for something hardcore like a marathon or a
lifting competition, the pareto principle applies here. Do something.
Anything. Whatever you like or can hack yourself to do.

As for me: \- stronglift 5x5, slightly moded: lift twice instead of thrice a
week.

\- a running program that i made up (run ~4 times a week, 200m x 8, 400m x 4,
5k trial, 1mi hill climb + 2mi run)

\- bikram yoga once a week or every two weeks

\- some crossfit workouts that i can do

I try to workout most days, resting completely only once or twice a week.

------
runT1ME
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. It's the chess of the martial arts world. Practicing it
keeps you fit, but more often than not, in competitions and live sparring
practice, it's superior strategy that overcomes physical prowess.

I hated lifting weights and running for my whole life, so it's quite enjoyable
to spend four or five hours a week getting a great workout where my mind is
constantly being challenged also.

The founder of the art called it "the triumph of intellect over brawn". But
you will get fit practicing it...

~~~
imechura
Just be careful that you are choosing the right place to train and the correct
training partners. In my (bad) experience it is hard to find a BJJ partner who
has the same goals as you mentioned above. This I attribute not to the sport
but the sudden popularity of UFC. Broken ribs and fingers tend to slow down
productivity.

------
veyron
Everyone talks about having to do something actively [like working out] but
the simple things are overlooked:

1) get a good night's sleep [I actually lost about 20 lbs just by getting more
than 1.5 hours a night of sleep]

2) eat a large breakfast [the best pattern is large breakfast, large lunch,
light dinner]

3) take breaks whenever there's a respite in the work [just stand up and walk
around a little bit before getting back to keyboard]

------
cincinnatus
1) Using a standing desk so I don't die of sitting 2) Run at least 4 miles
twice a week 3) lift weights 3x a week (different sets) 4) Yoga at least once
a week 5) Meditation when I need it 6) Eating low-carb or carb free 1-2 weeks
each month 7) Getting good sleep (no screens an hour before bed, no
electronics in bedroom, no reading/tv in bed, cold dark room) 8) Not coding
past point of diminished capacity

~~~
kodeshpa
Seriously I am trying to avoid screen before sleep

------
fooblahblah
Ok, to be a little more helpful... H.I.T. is great for folks who don't have
time, but it doesn't achieve the same calorie burn as long term endurance
training. This link kinda summarizes:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_intensity_training>

------
cpt1138
I ride my bike to the office and back, ~20 miles each way, ~1800 feet of
climbing, keeps me relatively fit.

~~~
GFischer
I've read this kind of response several times, and I can't understand how it
works.. don't you sweat a lot after 20 miles? Do you have a shower at work?
Don't you ever see clients?

I've discarded even walking 3 miles due to breaking a sweat (I wear a suit to
work).

Don't get me wrong, cycling is great exercise, I used to do 10 miles each way
to English classes and I was healthier than I am now, but I can't see myself
cycling to work.

~~~
cpt1138
My ride for last 6 years has been up 1000 feet, then down. I don't wear any
deodorant or any "products" and I hypothesize that has a lot to do with my
body normalizing into a state where I just don't smell even though I do sweat.
By the time I get to work I am all dried off due to the downhill, and I towel
off in the bathroom before I change into loose fitting civilian (not bike)
clothing.

My coworkers that I trust confirm that I just don't smell so its not a
problem. I trust some of them to tell me if it _is_ a problem and I will
adjust accordingly.

Most of the time I don't see clients (I'm a software guy) and I'm wearing
shorts and t-shirts (it is California).

When I did work in a slacks, dress shirt only position (for a very short
time), I threw my beater bike in the trunk of my car and went out for rides at
5 (watched the clock).

Personally the less product I use, the less smelly and more natural feeling my
skin and hair are. YMMV.

And I found that carrying a very lightweight backpack is my preferred way of
carrying other clothes. I don't carry a laptop, just clothes for how cold it
is in the morning and clean socks and such for the office. I leave a lot of
clothes at work so I don't have to carry too much stuff.

~~~
GFischer
Thanks for the answer :)

Changing clothing and toweling (plus wearing shorts and t-shirts) should do
the trick then, but I can't do that right now :) .

Also, California weather helps, I guess that wearing some heavier clothes
you'd sweat a lot more, and thus possibly smell.

~~~
cpt1138
All winter I've been wearing wool and layers. Id argue that the hot sun makes
you sweat more. At least with layers you can peel them off.

------
nostrademons
Bike to work. Walk to errands.

Also, I don't slog 12-15 hours per day with all night coding.

------
fezzl
I trick (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tricking>). It's an incredibly fun
sport and also a very, very effective way of staying in shape.

------
sktrdie
I run 3 times a week at lunch break. Only 15 minute runs. And try to eat
healthy foods whenever I can... avoid pizza for a fresh sandwich. Small things
make a difference.

------
E4gle
I practice a martial art called Wing-Chun 2-3 times a week and I run 2-3 times
a week for 30-45 min. That's about it...

------
kodeshpa
Any specific food habits, we need to follow?

I avoid coffee and drink Lipton herbal tea.

------
triviatise
rotate between hockey and ultimate frisbee at least 3 times/week. When the
wind allows I windsurf and/or kitesurf

------
mrlyc
Weightlifting six days a week.

------
fooblahblah
Umm, excercising instead of geeking out :)

------
farout
I go up and down a step - 50 times twice every hour. Unlikely stairs - you get
little help from momentum and so burn more calories. Plus I raise my arms up
and down at the same time. Looks silly but - it works.

easy to remember, easy to do, quick burst of energy; but don't get sweaty

Also - do wall pushups (25 at a shot) for 300 a day. As well as squat: hold
for 1 min, every hour. Can do in bathroom or stairwell for privacy.

